# Should I start with 1, 2 or 3 hedgehogs?



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting hedgehogs, eventually. I know how to care for them, and I can afford to keep them, vet bills, etc. But, should I start with 1, 2 or 3? I wouldn't want more then 3, because that's all the space I have for cages. Since I'd have them shipped to Ontario, it's cheaper to do 3 all at once, then to get them 1 at a time. Airfare is about $200, and each hedgehog will be around $250. So if I got 3 at once, it'd be around $1000. I'm thinking about getting 2 at once, then adding a third if I want later. But I need opinions  . I won't be breeding btw.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you ever had hedgehogs? If no I would start with just one, they are not for everyone and lots get rehomed. If you have had hogs before and can afford three i'd say go for it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I suggest you start with 1 and own him or her for a while to see if you even like owning a hedgehog before you get another. 

Why don't you buy one in Ontario? There are lots of breeders here.


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

Because of the colours I want and WHS guarantee. I haven't owned a hedgehog but friends of mine have them so I'm familiar with them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I am no where near as knowledgeable as either Nancy or Larry when it comes to hedgehogs, but I too agree you should start with one and see how it goes. Having a friend who owns one and interacting with that hedgehog and owning one is far different.

For one thing each hedgehog will have different personalities and you'll have to adapt handling styles for all three of them and their personalities.

Keep in mind multiple hedgehogs could get sick or fall ill if they all get sick or more then one that's going to pile up a vet bill very quickly which you may not be ready to afford.

Nancy brought up a good point about the breeders in Ontario she's very knowledgeable and knows experienced and quality breeders who breed for health.

What concerns me is its obvious your getting up to three hedgehogs from one breeder and you want certain colours which BTW they can change sometimes at their adult quilling. It concerns me that this breeder would happen to have 3 very health hedgehogs with the colour you want all at once.

The WHS guarantee doesn't mean that much, even some backyard and less reputable breeders slap that on there. Are you getting lineage(s) on these hedgehogs to prove they haven't had any WHS in at least 3 generations? I know that's more for breeders but to avoid dealing with the situation of a WHS hedgie its wise to look that way.

Also you already have everything else ready for up to 3 hedgehogs including heating and all the cage needs and a hedgie safe wheel for each?

I don't want to discourage you but even one hedgehog is quiet a bit of responsibility and while its enriching and wonderful it is not for everyone and I think it'd be best to start with one for a few months. Trying off the bat to handle two of three could be very difficult for instance.

Lets say you get 3:

One is very sweet and a cuddle bug

One is very grumpy and messy and prefers to be left alone and always hisses and pops

One is a biter and just likes to go at your fingers

Now imagine having to handle each of those individual hedgehogs differently. Hedgehogs are individuals and a lot of patience and time. I am glad I have my two girls in my life, yet it isn't something anyone can do.

By no means am I trying to make you feel bad, just trying to help with how things can be, cause rarely do things turn out like we want them to.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

It's definitely best to start out with one. Not only does your hedgehog have to adapt to a new environment, but you have to adjust to having it around. Playing with a friend's hedgehog, or spending a good amount of time with it, is nowhere near the same as owning one. And, with only one hedgehog, you get to spend more time with that one and form an even stronger bond. I think that's the way to go 
Not only that, but I do recommend you search for a hedgehog in your area. It's much better to meet it first and see if it's personality meshes well with yours. There are lots of breeders in Ontario, and I'm sure one of them has the color you want. I'm sure the breeders know what they're doing when it comes to color, even if there is no WHS guarantee.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I would also suggest starting with only one. I got Zoé 4 months after I got Clémentine and it worked out really well, it gave me time to bond with Clémentine, to learn how to take care of a hedgie and to get into a care routine. Hedgies are a lot of work and I think I would have been overwhelmed with 2 new hedgies at the same time. Also, it was really nice to have Clémentine to spend some time with when I was discouraged after I had a rough night trying to bond with Zoé. I think trying to bond with 2 new hedgies at the same time would have been too discouraging for me


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I suggest that you read this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12984


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd suggest one at a time also. I got my first hedgehog and then got my second almost a year later. It worked out really well for me because I got a lot of hands on experience and felt so much more confident when I got the second. It gave me time to really know about the specific hedgehog too, worked out good too because I had Loken totally hand tamed (may not happen with all) by the time I got Sandra so I didn't have to worry about trying to do that with two at the same time. It could be done but would have been harder in my opinion. 

I had the same feeling though as you did where I just knew I was going to want another one so what I did was go ahead and get the stacked model of the cage I wanted and used it for storage until the time came for me to get my second one later down the road  That way I was sure I wanted another one and had I changed my mind it was at no loss cause I could use it as storage.


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

I've looked at breeders in Ontario but there are hardly any that give a guarantee against WHS. If the hedgehog doesn't come with a WHS guarantee I might as well buy from a petshop. You know? :| The only breeder that has the colour I want (that I can find) is Hedgehog Grove. But I'm not gunna bother with that since they never email back :| 

I know colors can change btw. For bonding if I start with 2 hedgehogs that are both females can't they be out at the same time? They will most likely be from the same litter as well. They could both be on my lap in separate bags or wandering on my bed. It'd be a "neutral" area.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kaboodle said:


> The only breeder that has the colour I want (that I can find) is Hedgehog Grove. But I'm not gunna bother with that since they never email back :|


I think Hedgehog Grove just returned from vacation, you should try to email her again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Kaboodle said:


> I've looked at breeders in Ontario but there are hardly any that give a guarantee against WHS. If the hedgehog doesn't come with a WHS guarantee I might as well buy from a petshop. You know? :| The only breeder that has the colour I want (that I can find) is Hedgehog Grove. But I'm not gunna bother with that since they never email back :|
> 
> I know colors can change btw. For bonding if I start with 2 hedgehogs that are both females can't they be out at the same time? They will most likely be from the same litter as well. They could both be on my lap in separate bags or wandering on my bed. It'd be a "neutral" area.


Hedgehog Grove is fantastic from what I have heard from her and she is a member her so try PMing her a lot of breeders get so many emails sometimes it takes awhile.

Many "Backyard" and "Unrepeatable" Breeders slap a WHS Lifetime guarantee on it but don't offer you the lineage to back it up however Hedgehog Grove offers both.

From what I have read and heard Hedgehog Grove really cares and is concerned with the health of their hedgehogs and the breeder is always polite from what I can tell.

As for color I mention again are you not at all concerned that this place that is shipping happens to have all three colors you want at once? If they don't offer lineage I would be awfully concerned as the the ethics they practice.

Technically you can have females together yes, but still they will more then likely have two different personalities and what may be cheaper at first may become more expensive if you end up having to take both to the vet for something they both caught.

No one here is telling you that you cannot get 2 or 3 hedgehogs but we think its best to start with one owning a hedgehog is very very different and all the visiting and handling a friends hedgehog and reading cannot fully prep you for actually owning one.

I am not saying any of this to upset you its just how I view it and based on similar users who get in over their head because they absolutely want a hedgehog and have done all the research and then something happens and its something to keep in mind.


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

The breeder is beachbum hedgehogs. That's a really good breeder. If I'm getting more then 1 they will wait until they are all ready. They are fine with waiting. Like I said though I will probably be getting 2 to start from the same litter. I tried emailing 3 times they didn't email back and my cousin was emailing them and they haven't emailed her back either.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

1-2-3?? :shock: Yikes. I have one and she is all I can handle. I also house 2 dogs, a salamander, 1 15 year old boy, a 40-something husband, and have several jobs and a daughter in college. I couldn't do more than one and really give them the love and attention they so need. Wish I had time for more than one, but I am only one person, and I just can't give another one the time. Plus I'd hate to take time away from Roxie. She and I are getting along so well. 

Good luck on your decision. I'm sure you will get great advice here,


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Kaboodle said:


> The breeder is beachbum hedgehogs. That's a really good breeder. If I'm getting more then 1 they will wait until they are all ready. They are fine with waiting. Like I said though I will probably be getting 2 to start from the same litter. I tried emailing 3 times they didn't email back and my cousin was emailing them and they haven't emailed her back either.


I haven't heard anything bad about them aside from their wheels not being recommended. LarryT just said she was on vacation I'd give her a PM and get one from her and if you want more you can go with BeachBums who are also great from what I read.


----------



## Kaboodle (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't plan on using there wheels because of the bars on the side.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Kaboodle said:


> I don't plan on using there wheels because of the bars on the side.


If nothing else Hedgehog Grove sells the Carolina Storm Wheels and they are a hit for most hedgehog owners here at HHC and even if you get your from Beach Bum I bet getting those would be great ^.^ excited for you no matter your choice just looking out for yours and the quilled ones interest we are very protective of hedgies


----------

